# McLane Push Reel?



## ATLawn (May 25, 2017)

I'm thinking of purchasing the McLane 17" 10 Blade push reel soon. Since I only have 1800 sq ft, I dont need a powered reel at this point. After extensive research over the last month or so, the McLane seems like the best push reel out there. Am I missing any others? Has anyone used a McLane push reel before?

Somewhat unrelated question - My bermuda sod is less than one year old. Should I be conservative on HOC until next season? What would be the lowest HOC recommended for a lawn as young as mine? Is this a valid concern? Thanks!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

No experience with manual reels, but as far as HOC goes, I wouldn't worry about going as low as you can stand. How low do those mowers go?


----------



## ATLawn (May 25, 2017)

The only manual for the McLane push reels I could find was for a 7 blade and the lowest setting was 7/16", which is about as low as I would consider going anyways.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Check out Brill and Fiskars reel mowers. Not sure about HOC, but I've read good thinks about both.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

Did you look at Great States? (But it's a bit outside my lane)


----------



## ATLawn (May 25, 2017)

Red, I'd be interested in Fiskars, but lowest HOC is 1". Looked into Brill as well but I'm pretty sure I could only find 5 Blade models.

Jayhawk, I seriously considered going with great states/American lawn mower/etc (all same manufacturer), but after seeing a lot of mixed reviews online I decided that it'd be better to invest more into a product I know will be a long term solution. That's why I've landed on either the McLane or a Mascot mower. I also saw Trucut makes a manual reel. Looks very similar to the mascot.

Thanks for the input fellas!


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

I would suggest the long term solution to be a used or new powered mclane reel. I do realize that you have a small space but you will not be disappointed if you go that route. I am not sure what you will pay for a manual mclane but a used powered one can be had for like $200 if you look and are patient. I just sold mine for $50 but it needed some serious love IMO. Could possibly be even less than $200. I think you will also be happier with the cut of a gas powered machine.


----------



## Jericho574 (May 24, 2017)

Hi there ATLawn,

I'm also near ATL and have a smallish yard. I'm currently using the Great States 7-blade. Let me ask, how level is your yard?

I have a semi-level yard with a bunch of small bumps. On anything other than flat land, the manual reel obviously becomes harder....pushing is not the problem. The problem is that if the blades are not turning extremely fast, the blades will pull the grass out out. The result is little grass sprigs all over your yard. Last year I was even looking to buy a lawn sweeper or vacuum it was so bad. Ultimately the answer was to go over the yard with the rotary after for its suction action. A powered reel obviously won't have that problem. Sharpening the blades helped but it didn't 100% solve the problem.

If you don't have a flat yard then the manual reel will bump up and down, resulting in a less than perfect cut. It prevents scalping to an extent but then you have a bumpy grass blanket. The powered reel is much heavier than most all manual reels. The weight is a double edged sword...gives a flat cut but scalps bumps. My plan is to get a powered reel with rollers.

I wouldn't recommend the Fiskars for bermuda. It won't go low enough and 5 blades just isn't enough for bermuda.


----------



## ATLawn (May 25, 2017)

I ended up finding a 20" 10 Blade self-propelled McLane on Craigslist and brought it home today! Thanks for everyone's advice that pushed me towards making the right decision.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

ATLawn said:


> I ended up finding a 20" 10 Blade self-propelled McLane on Craigslist and brought it home today! Thanks for everyone's advice that pushed me towards making the right decision.


Congrats - I think you made a wise choice. :thumbup:


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Nice, the next upgrade will be a roller if you don't already have one.


----------



## ATLawn (May 25, 2017)

Lucked out and the mower came with one :thumbup:


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

ATLawn said:


> Lucked out and the mower came with one :thumbup:


That's great!!!


----------

